# U.S. Navy jet crashes in Virginia



## Dame (Apr 6, 2012)

What the heck went wrong I wonder. Hopefully only the two mentioned were injured.
Anyone here in Virginia Beach? Hope all is well.







> Officials have confirmed thata U.S. Navy F/A-18 Hornet jet has crashed in Virginiaafter taking off fromU.S. Naval Air Station Oceana, with the two pilots believed to have ejected before impact.
> There are currently no reports of injuries on the ground. Several photos have emerged from the crash, showing the wreckage and black smoke rising from nearby buildings.
> The Virginian-Pilot newspaper quotes a spokesman for Naval Air Force Atlantic who says the F/A-18 Hornet crashed Friday.
> Virginia Department of Transportation traffic cameras showed black smoke rising from the Birdneck Road area of Virginia Beach at 12:30 p.m. local time, FoxNews reports.
> ...


http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/u-navy-jet-crashes-virginia-2-pilots-believed-174703258.html


----------



## Fritzy (Apr 6, 2012)

Scary...


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 10, 2012)

there was a guy who did a AMA (ask me anything) on reddit that was one of the people that had his place destroyed by the jet. said his brother found and helped the pilot who told him "sorry I wrecked your place" lol


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 10, 2012)

Left engine may have failed (news reports said they lost an engine and had to dump fuel).


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 11, 2012)

just glad no one was hurt, and the DOD is on the ball with compensation and such for those folks that got their places wrecked by the crash. hope that sort of thing doesn't reflect badly on the career of the pilot.


----------



## Ex3 (Apr 11, 2012)

1 mile from my parent's house.... :sick:


----------



## Dame (Apr 11, 2012)

Ex3 said:


> 1 mile from my parent's house.... :sick:


Was wondering about your people down there. Glad it wasn't closer.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 12, 2012)

Ex3 said:


> 1 mile from my parent's house.... :sick:


 
Glad they are ok, D.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 2, 2012)

Loosing an engine on takeoff is one of the worse case events for a pilot. Not sure if he was in a turn or not, if so, even worse if that was the case. That was a common USAF exercise scenario for bases to grapple with. A true blessing from above that there were no fatalities.

RF 1


----------

